

Venture Investors Wrap Up an Unusually Bleak Quarter  - tipjoy
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/28/business/28venture.html

======
tipjoy
I'm curious to hear what everyone thinks about this, especially from those who
have raised $ before and are now doing it again - has it become more
challenging in recent months?

